# Back at it...



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've been so disgusted with my tank over the past months. The change in rhoms to the big guy and then the little guy who acted like an effective weed eater ruined my tank to nothing but a few fuzzy plants.

I cleared it out a few weeks ago and grabbed some stuff from Rizman that he ordered for me from BigAls and saved me about 50% on costs.Tracy and I picked up some plants and cherry shrimp at his place







seen my old rhom







and then hit Pruess Pets in Lansing for some more shrimp and stuff .
It was a terrific day.
My thanks to Rizman for hooking me up so well







.
So... I'm back testing water and trimming plants ....

Here's the tank a few weeks in. I need to get it straightened out still and move things around a bit.










This is the rhom we picked up from Badrad1532 the day after trip to Rizmans


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

great tank man


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet planted tank and awsome looking rhomb


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

I HAVE A RHOM THAT LOOKS SIMILAR

NICE PICK UP 
and awsome setup


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow!! That setup already looks so good!
It will be incredible once you make your adjustments and let it all grow in!

Great job


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Did you say Lansing? I wonder if thats the same Lansing as the one with the A ball club, affiliate of the Blue Jays?

Anyways, tank looks good Dips. If you still want to go Co2, let me know.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Pruess Pets is hands down the best in the state i cant wait to go back there


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

the tank and rhom look incredible


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great to see Wink back in this section of P-Fury!

It wasn't the same without ya bro!! Your tank is going to look great in no time!
What is the tall plants? Vals, or Crypts?

Your rhom is the bomb!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys.
More pics this weekend..


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Hi Wink!How are you man?

As always a beautifull tank and a great fish!

The only thing i suggest is to put some plants on the right side on the mopani (like java).They will fill the setup very nicely....


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

simple, clean, and green...... i like it. your rhom is wonderful as well.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

looks good wink

Did you grab that driftwood from preuss??....lol, i think the blue zip tie is still on there.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lol, 
The zip tie is to hold the rock on there, the wood isn't quite ready to sink on it's own.

The wood is actually sandblasted grapevine and cost me less than $10 a chunk, I do have java fern growing under the wood as a filler and habitat for the shrimp. There's a bit of java moss in there too.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

^^ sweet plant shots looks great


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

all your plants look very healthy. is that a crypt i saw in there?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Genin said:


> all your plants look very healthy. is that a crypt i saw in there?


Thanks ,
Yes there's crypts and vals in there.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I didn't think that crypts were all that, but in time it became my favorite plant in my tank. now i am always looking for them in others. anymore shots of the rhom?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

great tank and rhom! is he still respecting those plants? will be nice when all those plants grow in and fill out.


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks great man.

What size tank do you have there?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

From the pictures, my guess is 75g.


----------

